# Think Geek



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute  ich bin soeben(ich glaub sehr spät ) auf die Seite thinkgeek.com gestoßen. Think Geek scheint ein Online Shop zu sein, der Artikel verkauft, welche auf die Bedürfnisse eines "Gamers" (Energydrinks,Koffeinkaugummies etc.) zugeschnitten sind  Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir dort etwas bestellen soll und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop sammeln konntet... vorallem bezüglich preis leistungs verhältnis und zuverlässigkeit 


Mfg Dropz


----------



## Jester (21. April 2011)

Oh man, soviele so schöne Dinge 

Nein, ich hab keine Erfahrung mit der Seite... noch nicht!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

*Sabber*
Leider habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Shop gemacht, aber scheint ganz ordentlich zu sein.


----------



## yves1993 (21. April 2011)

Na da bin ich ja wohl doch richtig im Thread hier gelandet.

ThinkGeek ist sehr gut im Preis Leistungsverhältnis, vorallem da der Dollar im Bezug zum Euro atm schwach da steht. (100$ sind 69€!)
Das Einzige was du beachten solltest ist dass quasi alle Sachen aus den USA kommen, von daher fallen relativ hohe Versandkosten an.

Ich habe mit meinem Kumpel der auch etwas bestellt hat gleichzeitig mitbestellt, da es für jeden einzelnen damit die Versandkosten senkt.
Auch zu beachten gilt noch das Abhandeln mit dem Zoll, ich weiss nicht wie es bei Euch in Deutschland ist, aber wir mussten bei uns (Ich weiss nichtmehr welcher Zoll es war) noch zusätzlich 20 Euro Gesamtkosten draufblättern.

Alles in Allem an den Produkten ist nichts auszusetzen, willst du etwas dort bestellen frag Freunde ob sie nicht eventuell auch etwas dort bestellen wollen und bestellt dann gemeinsam damit ihr Euch die Versandkosten teilen könnt.

Übrigens es kann bis zu 4 Wochen dauern bis ihr erhaltet was ihr bestellt habt, Ich hab mir das hier bestellt und musste gut 3 Wochen warten.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/8024/?pfm=Search&t=ir%20thermometer


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

Wegen bestimmten Tshirts sollte man vllt. schauen obs die in nem deutschen Shop nicht auch gibt.
Kam mir grad so der Gedanke, weil viele Sachen auch in deutschen Shops angeboten werden, was man vorher oft gar net weiß... da spart man sich die Verschiffung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. April 2011)

Schaut ganz nett aus ... aber die Shipping-Costs sind echt heftig bei denen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. April 2011)

Wenn ich ca. 90% der Sachen dort sinnlos finde, bin ich dann nicht geek genug? 

Oh Mann, ich glaub ich bin langsam doch zu alt um geek zu sein...


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Zombie Head Cookie Jar 

woho need!


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. April 2011)

DANKE für den Link!!

Zur Zeit schwanke ich zwischen dem Star-Trek Pizza Scheider und dem Einhornfleisch in Dosen (Schmeckt nach Rind und Regenbogen!)
Oder doch lieber die Pflaster in Form von Bacon-Streifen?

Wie heisst es in Borderlands: "So many to choose from"


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DANKE für den Link!!
> 
> Zur Zeit schwanke ich zwischen dem Star-Trek Pizza Scheider und dem Einhornfleisch in Dosen (Schmeckt nach Rind und Regenbogen!)
> Oder doch lieber die Pflaster in Form von Bacon-Streifen?
> ...



Die Bacon Mints und die BioShock EVE Spritze wären auch was


----------



## Carcharoth (21. April 2011)

Hab da schon ca. 3x bestellt. Bestellungen lohnen sich aber erst wenn man ca. 150€ an Warenwert im Warenkorb hat. Ansonsten ist das Porto im Verhältnis zu teuer. Eine Sammelbestellung ist daher Pflicht. 

Desweiteren sollte man darauf achten, keine grossen Gegenstände zu kaufen, weil die das Porto massiv erhöhen. Koffeinhaltige Sachen erhöhen das ganze auch. 

Bei einer Bestellung haben sie mal nen Gegenstand vergessen, der wurd aber ohne grosses Meckern einfach nachgeschickt. Es kam aber nochmal Zoll dazu. 
Bei Kundenservice ist thinkgeek super 

Btw. viele Gegenstände die es bei Thinkgeek gibt, hat getdigital.de auch. Guckt vorher mal da bevor ihr es teuer aus den USA importiert.


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DANKE für den Link!!
> 
> Zur Zeit schwanke ich zwischen dem Star-Trek Pizza Scheider und dem Einhornfleisch in Dosen (Schmeckt nach Rind und Regenbogen!)
> Oder doch lieber die Pflaster in Form von Bacon-Streifen?
> ...


nP  das sich so viele dafür interessieren


----------



## Jordin (21. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bestellungen lohnen sich aber erst wenn man ca. 150€ an Warenwert im Warenkorb hat. Eine Sammelbestellung ist daher Pflicht.



Sammelbestellung... Pffft... Das schaff ich auch alleine. 
Soviel geiler Scheiß. Da ist kaum was bei, was ich nicht haben will. >.<

my favorites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. April 2011)

Das letzte ist einfach ..... episch. =O


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2011)

Haha wie scheißgeil ist das denn alles? 

http://www.getdigital.de/products/127.0.0.1_Fussmatte -> Episch <33

Ich glaub ich werd mir mal auch bissl was bestellen, dann aber eher aus dem deutschen Laden wegen Versandkosten und der Dauer.


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Weiß jemand ob es diesen Gegenstand ( http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/a9e0/ ) auch bei einem deutschen Händler zu kaufen gibt? *-*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2011)

Der Shop ist ziemlich cool, hab da auch schon 'n paar mal bestellt. Für mich solches Zeug.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und das hier schenke ich Mittwoch ner Freundin von mir zum Bday 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind halt echt geile Sachen dabei.


----------



## Jordin (23. April 2011)

Über die Blumen würd' ich mich auch freuen, alles andere stibt unter meiner Obhut 

 auch lovely:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/warenkorb


----------



## Carcharoth (23. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/zoom/d415_hello_schroddy.jpg
> /warenkorb



Mach dich schonmal drauf gefasst, dass keiner versteht was das bedeutet... 

Ich werd auch dauernd wegen meinem "Schrödinger's Cat is dead"-Shirt gefragt, wer denn Schrödinger ist und wieso ich keine Katzen mögen würde. oO


----------



## Caps-lock (23. April 2011)

Warum magst du keine Katzen ? 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die All Edges Lasagna Pan eine extrem gute IDee finde !
Genauso wie die PI Eiswürfel.

Gibt es so einen Shop eigentlich auch in Deutschland und wenn nein, warum verdient sich niemand ne goldene Naseß


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2011)

Tja, ich habe nicht so hohe Versandkosten wie Ihr in Deutschland! Muahah! 

Wollt auch mal ein Arschloch sein...


----------



## Carcharoth (23. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Warum magst du keine Katzen ?
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich die All Edges Lasagna Pan eine extrem gute IDee finde !
> Genauso wie die PI Eiswürfel.
> ...






Carcharoth schrieb:


> Btw. viele Gegenstände die es bei Thinkgeek gibt, *hat getdigital.de auch.* Guckt vorher mal da bevor ihr es teuer aus den USA importiert.



Lesen is manchmal schwer


----------

